# How long can you put crickets in the fridge



## Bombjack

How long can you put crickets in the fridge without killing them?


----------



## Basin79

Bombjack said:


> How long can you put crickets in the fridge without killing them?


I don't keep my crickets in the fridge so not sure. Why do you want to keep them in there?


----------



## el Snappo

People do it to slow them down, Base Burger. Stops them going everywhere when ye open the tub to get a few out.

Weird, seeing them look dead. Then gradually reanimate, back in the warmth.

Personally, I've only ever given them half an hour or so. That knocks them over. Much more and I think ye could be looking at compost.

Meal worms, however .....


----------



## Basin79

el Snappo said:


> People do it to slow them down, Base Burger. Stops them going everywhere when ye open the tub to get a few out.
> 
> Weird, seeing them look dead. Then gradually reanimate, back in the warmth.
> 
> Personally, I've only ever given them half an hour or so. That knocks them over. Much more and I think ye could be looking at compost.
> 
> Meal worms, however .....


Aye, I'm aware of that Snap. I just read it like Jack was thinking about it being more permanent.


----------



## el Snappo

I think the only permanent thing would be their expiration, mate. 

If the Bomb has ready access to crickets ~ like a shop, five minutes away? I'd suggest he grab a punnet and shove them in the fridge for the night. See if he can pull off a Lazarus on them the next day, never mind the fourth. 

Try that and report back here.


----------



## Bombjack

Thanks guys! yeah snap so i can catch them easily but i wrote it sloppy so i can see why Basin took it the way he did.Had zero experience with crickets but going to be lizardsitting soon


----------



## Basin79

Bombjack said:


> Thanks guys! yeah snap so i can catch them easily but i wrote it sloppy so i can see why Basin took it the way he did.Had zero experience with crickets but going to be lizardsitting soon


There's really no need to slow them down Jack for the majority of situations. Although obviously it will help you actually see the lizard eating rather than just running around chasing them down. 15 mins should be enough I'd say for that. 

Only put the ones you're about to feed off in there though. Keep the rest in a larger tub with egg trays or similar. Feed with fruit/veg & fish flakes or a few dog biscuits for protien. Crickets kept well live for ages.


----------



## Bombjack

Basin79 said:


> There's really no need to slow them down Jack for the majority of situations. Although obviously it will help you actually see the lizard eating rather than just running around chasing them down. 15 mins should be enough I'd say for that.
> 
> Only put the ones you're about to feed off in there though. Keep the rest in a larger tub with egg trays or similar. Feed with fruit/veg & fish flakes or a few dog biscuits for protien. Crickets kept well live for ages.


Thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

What is the Lizard you're going to be looking after?


----------



## Bombjack

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> What is the Lizard you're going to be looking after?


Bearded dragon


----------

